# Fighting the lint monster



## karlkuehn (Mar 16, 2008)

A while back, my wife had bought one of those stupid Swiffer dusters that has irked me to no end. Those little pads ain't cheap, and it just seemed like an extra expense, although I never really voiced that opinion (beyond a couple of quickly squashed passive-aggressive remarks that I mumbled buy knew better than to repeat ). Never really though it would be prudent to say what I was thinking, which was along the lines of, "Well, how hard is it to just use a rag?", because I knew what would come next:

"You're right, it's not hard at all! That's why _you_ can do the dusting from now on!"

Momma didn't raise no fool, no way! 'Pick yer battles', that's what this boy always says, and that most definitely was not a battle that I wanted to pick. []

So I was taking pictures tonight, doing the lint-be-damned-to-hell shuffle that I always do - wipe the mirror, polish the pen, put the pen on the mirror, bump the light with my stupid meat hook on the way out of the booth, putting more lint on the mirror, pick up the pen, wipe the mirror, bump the camera, pick up the pen, wipe the mirror, involuntarily WHOOSH out the breath that I'd been holding - sending lint flying everywhere, pick up the pen, wipe the mirror, get ready to take the shot, look closer, pick up the pen, polish the pen from all the fingerprints from picking it up, wipe the mirror, put the pen on the mirror, bump the @!#@$$#! light....

I got to thinking that it'd be nice to have some way to reach in the booth with a stick and wipe up dust without worrying about bumping everything.

Now I'm doin' the Swiffer shuffle! []

This thing is a Godsend! Now that it's being put to a _reasonable_ use, I can justify the cost of the little fluffy pad things, and it makes life soooo much easier to be able to reach in there with precision and then hold it behind me near the floor and shake it out.

Thought I'd share! Now don't tell the wife where her duster went! hehe


----------



## airrat (Mar 17, 2008)

I wipe everything down with used dryer sheets.   Find a way to attach them to a dowel rod or something.


----------



## karlkuehn (Mar 17, 2008)

Ever have any problems with gooey stuff coming off of them, or does it get cooked off enough in the dryer. That darned mirror shows everything!


----------



## airrat (Mar 17, 2008)

no, i don't push very hard just enough to wipe off any lint


----------



## R2 (Mar 17, 2008)

I often see phtos here and elsewhere where the lint and dust is an obvious problem and wondered about the use of anti-static cloths or sprays. Looks like the swiffer is the answer!


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks for the tip Karl ! I've been thinking about using your mirror idea . And I just happen to have a box of those swiffer sheets that has never been opened . Heh I'm the only one here , so I'm the duster ! Your pens & photos are great . Now I see one reason ! [8D]


----------



## Johnathan (Mar 17, 2008)

Not sure if you wrote it to be funny, but I had a nice giggle reading so thank you! I don't think anyone has any idea of the amount of dust, even in a clean home, more than someone taking a close-up of a pen! What a pain! and don't even get me started on a black resin! I have found microfiber eye glass cloths to work. I use them when I'm taking a picture and I use a compressed air can from a distance if I see something that can quickly be blown off. Hope this helps, I'm going to have to try the swiffer route.


----------



## jtate (Mar 18, 2008)

Great idea, Karl.  Till I get my photo both set up better, I'll just keep on photoshopping out the boo-boos!


----------

